# Medical marijuana treat bipolar disorder



## 4thstreet1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Medical marijuana has numerous health benefits. It can help you a great deal when fighting cancer, glaucoma, diabetes etc. Medical marijuana is also helpful in the treatment of bipolar disorder.People affected by bipolar disorder may go through extreme mood swings.
Learn different types of bipolar disorder and how and how medical marijuana is useful in the treatment of this.


----------

